# in normal case will ragdoll fur knott easily???? or is it just neglect



## neko (May 8, 2011)

This really disgusted me.. that she/he allowed the cat's fur to get to the point where it KNOTTED AND MATTED SO MUCH IT HAD TO BE CUT/SHAVED OUT.
WHAT THE HELL!? IF YOU'RE TAKING CARE OF YOUR CAT PROPERLY HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN?!
Preloved | ragdoll cat for sale in Falmouth, Cornwall, UK
AND THEY REFERR TO HIM AS 'IT' RIGHT AT THE END OF THE ADVERT
'I SPENT SO AND SO MUCH ON IT' LIKE HE IS A F$%^%$^& ITEM NOT A CAT?! NOT A LIVING BEING?? HOW DID THEY EVEN GET TO ADOPT HIM IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!
'I HAVE A BABY AND DONT WANT FUR EVERYWHERE...'
THEN BRUSH YOUR F&^t&^ CAT! YOU P^$^$%
AND WHERE THE HELL IS HIS BREEDER?! a good breeder should be atleast checking up to see how he is now and then when they get no updates, i understand breeders can be busy at timeS but to be completely unaware of something like this i just dont understand it at all unless they cut the breeder out or something by changing their details that they're supposed to give them so that they can be contacted any time!!! :/

I have been in bad sick with a really high fever for 5 days and usually i am the person miyu allows to brush her.. and her fur is nothing near being matted!!! so serious WHAT THE HELL!?!!?!
(this may be posted in the wrong part of this forum i'm not sure, sorry if it is)
oh reeally a baby..? when she/he can not even take care of a cat!

guys i appologuise for the swearing, in this here and the comments i'm making, i'm not being hostile or rude to you.. i'm simply that angered by this kind of thing and kind of can't control it well O_O;


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been on and send a message suggesting they contact either TBRCC Rehoming or the Traditionlist Ragdoll Cat Society Rehoming as though they won't "buy" the cat they would find a loving home for Obi, unfortunately the Ragdoll Rehome Group has no-one down there who could help.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

neko said:


> This really disgusted me.. that she/he allowed the cat's fur to get to the point where it KNOTTED AND MATTED SO MUCH IT HAD TO BE CUT/SHAVED OUT.
> WHAT THE HELL!? IF YOU'RE TAKING CARE OF YOUR CAT PROPERLY HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN?!
> Preloved | ragdoll cat for sale in Falmouth, Cornwall, UK
> AND THEY REFERR TO HIM AS 'IT' RIGHT AT THE END OF THE ADVERT
> ...


What a complete A**Hole! No wonder you're spitting fur!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

surely you just have to look at a ragdoll to know it needs groomed. Poor baby hopefully he gets a much better home


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a disgraceful advert 
Sadly so many people see a pet as just another 'thing' to own without any consideration of the time and effort needed in looking after one. Ragdolls and probably Bengals have become designer accessories to some people who just want the status symbol. I think that goes for a lot of dog breeds too and then these poor animals are just discarded when the next *thing* comes along  I really hope the advertiser knows what they're letting themselves in for by having a baby - I mean cat hair is nothing compared to a baby with projectile vomiting, believe me I know :eek6:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Only selling because having a baby and dont want fur everywhere. Paid £450 for *it* £150 ovno 

a 'it' is that all its worth? :sad:

actually raggies only matt if you leave them for AGESssssssssss without brushing, so I doubt that they own a brush 

why buy a cat?? they moult in the spring!! if she paid £450 that means that he should be neutered with paperwork, if no paperwork, more than likely they paid the £150 and just want their money back 

just brush the cat 'ta daaaa!!' no hair!! :thumbsup:

as judge judy says 'anything can have babies'


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

"Aw, but he was a cute little ikcy wicky fluffy kitten when we got him" - well guess what Sweetie? Kittens grow up to be cats very quickly!

What did they expect to happen to a longhaired cat if they didn't assist it in grooming itself.

Stupid irresponsible owner!

I have two long haired moggies, not even half as fluffy as a ragdoll and I still brush them every day to get them glossy. I remember panicking on the forum before collecting them asking for advice as I had no previous experience of longhaired cats. Also, if the stupid owner bothered to ever brush their cat they would have realised that brushing them for 10 minutes a day also means they don't leave as much hair all over the sofa etc, as you have collected a lot of it on the brush.

The rescue centres I spoke to before getting my kittens said loads of 1/2 year old cats they get are due to owners having babies and either blaming cleaning the litter tray v pregnancy, cat not liking baby or fur problem as a reason to get rid of the cat.

Very sad but fingers crossed the new owners of "it" love him like he deserves to be loved.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I did wonder if it is worth copying the ad and put it on the club forums to see if any breeder could possibly recognise the cat as one of theirs? But then if you go down the Preloved or Pets4Homes forums there are loads of Ragdolls of various ages for sale - so could be there all day.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> I did wonder if it is worth copying the ad and put it on the club forums to see if any breeder could possibly recognise the cat as one of theirs? But then if you go down the Preloved or Pets4Homes forums there are loads of Ragdolls of various ages for sale - so could be there all day.


I cant look anymore and I end up fuming, esp when they are selling odd eyed white raggies for £450 at 7weeks with no papers as 'rare' and shorthair tabbies?!!? as pedigree ragdolls?! :angry:

I doubt that she bought him from a breeder that would take back as the ad doesnt mention any paperwork or that his neutered


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG poor baby hope he finds a new home soon


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I doubt that she bought him from a breeder that would take back as the ad doesnt mention any paperwork or that his neutered


I don't think they have mentioned paperwork in the advert but he has 'been snipped' - I assume that is "knowledgable and caring pet owner" speak for neutered


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Lumboo said:


> I don't think they have mentioned paperwork in the advert but he has 'been snipped' - I assume that is "knowledgable and caring pet owner" speak for neutered


oh as long has his been snipped lol! well, thats good at least, very sad though


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> surely you just have to look at a ragdoll to know it needs groomed. Poor baby hopefully he gets a much better home


yeah you do
they love the fuss theyre not hard to groom
since theyre floppy you can just push them over if they're being difficult they'll just -flop- and you can groom them that way i suppose
it's so easy, and it's bonding!!!
especially if you get a pedigree one because theyre used to it from their breeder grooming them and their sisters/brothers/mom
miyu will lay down and lift her leg stretching it out for me to brush her bloomers
then her tummy
then she will roll onto the other side for the other bloomers to be done!!!
theres really no excuse for not grooming them!!!!>_<
i really hope so too but i cant imagine anyone rehoming him if shes expecting money, not because of the quality of the cat but because of not wanting to pay that kind of owner ANYTHING.


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> I don't think they have mentioned paperwork in the advert but he has 'been snipped' - I assume that is "knowledgable and caring pet owner" speak for neutered


snipped is just the slang around this area XD
even the vet says it if you don't use the proper terms yourself lool io can imagine she's one of the skankies around here i detest so much..
D:< poor kitty
>~< if he was for free i would adopt him but i cant bare the thought of PAYING her for neglect!
that poor child too god only knows how it's going to be treated:/


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

neko said:


> >_<


what does that mean???



neko said:


> D:<
> >~<


and that!!!


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> I have been on and send a message suggesting they contact either TBRCC Rehoming or the Traditionlist Ragdoll Cat Society Rehoming as though they won't "buy" the cat they would find a loving home for Obi, unfortunately the Ragdoll Rehome Group has no-one down there who could help.


-__- i messaged her hissing and snarling....
u_u;;; well done for actually not verbally trying to kill her.


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

taylor:
or shes just a lazy a** skanky who can't be bothered to write a proper advert for him.
it happens u_u;;;
she seems to just want to get rid of 'it'
and £400+ is typical ragdoll pricing from a breeder.


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

Misi said:


> What a complete A**Hole! No wonder you're spitting fur!


this is pretty much what i said to her
though i added that i expect our areas news will be making a story out of a another child killed by their mother again pretty soon..
no it's not a stab it's genuinely what i think.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

neko said:


> taylor:
> or shes just a lazy a** skanky who can't be bothered to write a proper advert for him.
> it happens *u_u;;;*she seems to just want to get rid of 'it'
> and £400+ is typical ragdoll pricing from a breeder.


Im sorry I just cant follow your post? I have no idea what you are saying?
Yes I breed ragdolls I Know the price of them 

I dont get what all those little things are? just cant follow it, sorrY Im to old now for that and text talk!


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats terrible! Obv got the poor boy as a kitten as he looked cute and now hes getting older the cuteness has obv warn off. I have a baby on the way dont mean for a second my boy will be going anywhere really annoys when people say stupid remarks like that. argh!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

neko said:


> this is pretty much what i said to her
> though i added that i expect our areas news will be making a story out of a another child killed by their mother again pretty soon..
> no it's not a stab it's genuinely what i think.


While the advert is horrible, I don't think that's an excuse to send such a vile and cruel message to a total stranger. I can't imagine that it will achieve anything positive.  You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar...

ChinaBlue's approach of suggesting rehome centres may have been a bit more productive...

Just my opinion...


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> While the advert is horrible, I don't think that's an excuse to send such a vile and cruel message to a total stranger. I can't imagine that it will achieve anything positive.  You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar...
> 
> ChinaBlue's approach of suggesting rehome centres may have been a bit more productive...
> 
> Just my opinion...


I completely agree with Dozymoo. Some of the members on here are using animal welfare as an excuse for being rude, aggressive and ignorant. There's no need for it.


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> I did wonder if it is worth copying the ad and put it on the club forums to see if any breeder could possibly recognise the cat as one of theirs? But then if you go down the Preloved or Pets4Homes forums there are loads of Ragdolls of various ages for sale - so could be there all day.


 I know. It's just disgusting, it really is 
& a baby isn't a reason to get rid of a cat, especially not if you're a family.
You know, two parents, grand parents.. not unless there's allergies, then ofcourse, you'd look into rehoming.. I know there are other circumstances too, but really.. I think you could have a cat and a baby and stay hygienic for both of them and yourself if you just put some effort in, even recovering from pregnancy/giving birth, if there's someone else involved like your partner or the child's father is around to help out, I can't see the problem (excluding certain circumstances^). There really is no reason/excuse for letting a cat(or any animal) get to such a state in the first place.
Personally, having grown up with a cat since I was still a baby... I think they're one of the best things for a child(given the child isn't a little demon, and tortures the poor kitty).
If I ever had to rehome my babies(my cats) for such reasons(children's allergy).. It'd be to somebody very very close to me who I could keep an eye on, not my sister, she's a bit of a stubborn idiot XD she'd let them outside.. but someone who knows me, and knows the stress I go through trying to protect them from idiots ^-^(I do love my sister.. we just have very differing opinions  )
Sorry it's taken me so long to reply to you all, I haven't had much time on my hands with *looking after* my pets and all..
Well, haha, the reality is, they're not my cats/pets.. i'm _their_ owner.. 
They treat me too sweetly for me to use the word slave haha.
OH GOD i'm going to have to cut this one short:\ MIyu IS AFTER A SPIDER T_T;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

Dozymoo said:


> While the advert is horrible, I don't think that's an excuse to send such a vile and cruel message to a total stranger. I can't imagine that it will achieve anything positive.  You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar...
> 
> ChinaBlue's approach of suggesting rehome centres may have been a bit more productive...
> 
> Just my opinion...


(got rid of the spider)
..well I hadn't included what she had replied to me with in the first place really.


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

cat_gaga said:


> I completely agree with Dozymoo. Some of the members on here are using animal welfare as an excuse for being rude, aggressive and ignorant. There's no need for it.


& please don't bring animal welfare into it as though i'm using it as an excuse or something to hide behind just to be nasty, unlike a lot of people, I am not like that, and I take the term ''animal welfare'' very seriously; my family happens to be made up of animal welfare/rights campaigners(not activists).
I already said, it's genuinely what I believe, not a stab.. just to be nasty. Animal welfare or not, I love animals, and when they are being mistreated it _angers_ me.. and if they can't manage to look after a CAT, then how the hell WOULD they be able to properly care for a child?!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Wonder where that cat ended up?


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

KirstyLouise said:


> Thats terrible! Obv got the poor boy as a kitten as he looked cute and now hes getting older the cuteness has obv warn off. I have a baby on the way dont mean for a second my boy will be going anywhere really annoys when people say stupid remarks like that. argh!!


 I'm really glad you're going to keep your babycat<3
& I hope everything goes smoothly for you, and your little one <3


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Wonder where that cat ended up?


Me too
Hopefully someone with a good heart has adopted him.
She proved me even more right about her by the way, trying to completely fob off her responsibility.. :\
So I really do hope he found a good owner this time, rather than someone else who just bought him on a whim:\
*fingers crossed*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I sincerely hope so but there is also a small chance of seeing him on Preloved again being sold on for more that whatever she was selling him for....that much I have observed over the past months when checking out the ads on there...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor little thing :-( I have a toddler and baby on the way and my cat's won't be going anywhere


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

It's so sad people can't or aren't able to look after their pets 

I recently took care of a beautiful girl at first just to take care of, the other two cats from the same owner mother and daughter, both quite old, went to feline welfare to be re-homed, and I have had the absolute pleasure of keeping the gorgeous Tinks.

however, I do have two other cats, one a huge black and white norwegian forest cat that weighs over a stone!! The last few weeks I haven't paid a great deal attention to his grooming and he knotted really quickly, so much so I've had to just bathe him and cut a chunk from his fur 

I don't feel too good about his little bald patch but it did happen quite quickly as he is very lazy about grooming.

I hope the poor cat in the advert finds a loving home


----------

